# I just wanted to share...



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi!

I'm very excited right now because I just got my second stripe on my red belt tonight!!!!!!  I've been out from Tang Soo Do for over a year and it's a great triumph because I'm finally back in Martial Arts and I'm very happy!!!  I've had to earn my own money to pay for the classes and I only just got back into it 2 months ago, and I go 3 times a week and I try to practice at home when I can.  I was very surprised that they told me that I could try to test for my 2nd degree red so soon!  I was quite nervous since it had been so long since I had last tested (2 or 3 years ago) but my teacher assured me that he thought I could pass.  When I tested this last Saturday, I felt like I passed but I thought I didn't get a high score.  The last time I tested I got a 67. something but tonight at the awards ceremony I found out that I got a 74.2!!!  That's the highest I've ever gotten!!!   I can't wait 'til I learn my new stuff so I can start to prepare for my 3rd degree red!
artyon: 

  Thanks for letting me share.  :asian: 

  Brittany :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2003)

Congratulations!

How are those scores calculated, by the way?


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 15, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!!! Feels good, doesn't it?

Congrats.

Lorrie


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Congratulations!
> 
> How are those scores calculated, by the way? *




Congratulations


----------



## Seigi (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats

You should be very proud of yourself for working so hard.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Dec 25, 2003)

wow sweet midnight blue or black (depening on what ur system uses) is very close keep going and go where so few go


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi!

   Thanks everyone who congratulated me!  I'm sorry that it's been so long since I've been on.  I can't get onto the computer often.

    Arnisador--I'm sorry, I'm not sure how are scores are caculated but I'll try to find out and if I do, I'll try to let you know.  

    Tall Adam--Our system has the Black Belt.  

    Tonight's class was fun but very painful because we did a lot of conditioning exercises (mostly for our legs).   I get to go back Wednesday and we're going to do conditioning with our arms and hopefully we'll be able to learn some grapples and throws!!!  Next week, we'll start learning our material for our next belt tests!    :karate:

   Thanks again!

   Brittany  :asian:


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Sapphire

Just read your post! well done with your grading! i was going to learn Tang Soo do as it was the closest i could find to Kung Fu but luckily I managed to find a good Kung fu class.
I'm not all that familiar with the belt system in Tang Soo do, how far is you red belt from black?

Tony


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Tony,

   I was talking to Brittany two days ago and she was going to reply to your post yesterday (Wednesday).  However, yesterday afternoon I got a call informing me that Brittany was having terrible pains in her side and had to go to the hospital for emergency surgery (appendicitis, I think?).  I don't know how long it'll be for her to recover but I'm sure she still wants to write you back so I won't answer your question for her.  

   Unfortunate timing for this surgery is that she's been working for her 3rd degree red belt test and a belt test is coming up next Saturday (27th).  We weren't 100% sure if her name was going to be on the list to test but we were pretty sure.  The surgery might throw it all off and she might not be able to make it up as her mom was planning to take her out of Tang Soo Do (after this month) again for awhile.  I hope it all works out for my friend.  

   Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 18, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Hey Tony,
> 
> I was talking to Brittany two days ago and she was going to reply to your post yesterday (Wednesday). However, yesterday afternoon I got a call informing me that Brittany was having terrible pains in her side and had to go to the hospital for emergency surgery (appendicitis, I think?). I don't know how long it'll be for her to recover but I'm sure she still wants to write you back so I won't answer your question for her.
> 
> ...


 
Keep us posted on her state of health.

I wish her a complete and speedy recovery
:asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Apr 14, 2004)

Tony said:
			
		

> Hi Sapphire
> 
> Just read your post! well done with your grading! i was going to learn Tang Soo do as it was the closest i could find to Kung Fu but luckily I managed to find a good Kung fu class.
> I'm not all that familiar with the belt system in Tang Soo do, how far is you red belt from black?
> ...



Hi!

   I'm back and doing well.  I'm sorry I haven't written to answer your question until now.  

This is our belt system

White belt
1st degree Purple
2nd degree Purple
1st degree Green
2nd degree Green
3rd degree Green
1st degree Red
2nd degree Red      
3rd degree Red
1-10 degrees Black

I'm 2nd degree red and I was supposed to test for my 3rd degree but I had to miss it because I was recovering from my surgury.  Tony, I hope that answers your question.   :asian:  

Now I have some questions for you!  

How old were you when you started Kung Fu and how long have you been doing it?  What style of Kung Fu do you do?  I like Tang Soo Do as a martial art but I also like the arts with the throws, grappling, pin points, and doing techniques with my hands more than with my feet.  Because of that, I'm wonding if someday I might find a different art to try (one that might be better suited for me).  One art that I'm interested in is Kung Fu.  I heard that in Kung Fu they don't have belts but sashes.  What is the order of sash ranking?  Also what do you do in your Kung fu classes?  Conditioning?  Exersices?  What kind of techniques?  How do you fight (hands? feet?)?  What is the goal in the fight?  Like in Aikido the goal is the use the other person's balance against them and get the person to the ground and I think in Judo it's something like using the person's size and momentum against them and get them to the ground and fight them from there (not sure if that's right).  

  I have a lot more questions but for not I'll stick to these for now.  Thanks! :asian: 

  Brittany :asian:


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2004)

The Sapphire Ping Dragon said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm back and doing well.  I'm sorry I haven't written to answer your question until now.
> 
> ...



Hi Brittany

Let me start by saying I was sorry to hear that you were ill and I hope you're better! Well in my Kung Fu classes we do a lot, warmups, some conditioning, sparring,  some really fun drills, forms, weapons and stance work! The stance work is the real killer as we have to sit in these low deep postures which really hurt the legs. Kung Fu I believe is also a spritual Martial Art with deep philosopies and not just for self defence but helps us think deeper. In kung fu we do everything, puches, kicks, throws, locks, holds ( the locking art within Kung fu is known as Chin na and is similar to Aikido) weapons and sparring.
The belt systems of Kung fu vary because I started off as a beginner with no belt then red up to my present grade of Yellow. White sash is actually a hight grade. But this does vary with different Kung Fu styles.
In fact there are so many Kung fu styles, it would be like trying to count grains of sand! I practice Shaolin Long Fist which incorporates long flowing movements, with techniques from the Preying Mantis which is a purely striking art with no defence because The Preying Mantis attacks and defends simultaneously. We also have the Eagle claw system with its kicking techniques and clawing techniques. One good system of Kung Fu is Wing Chun, mainly for close in fighting. It has very few kicks and blocks and strikes are delivered at the same time. Some Kung Fu style have a lot of acrobatics in them especially Wushu that is practice in mainland China. This is the art that Jet li learned but I don't doubt its practicality. It is however breathtaking to watch and very entertaining.
You'll find a lot of theories from Judo and Aikido in Kung Fu, especially using an opponents strength against him.

Hope that answers soem of your questions! otherwise I woudl be happy to answer anymore you have!

Tony :asian:


----------



## kwanjang (May 25, 2004)

Hello Brittany:
Congratulations on your achievements as well as your speedy recovery.  Hope you can soon resume your lessons, such enthusiasm deserves good training.  We could all use more studnets like you.  Best wishes from your friends at the National Korean Martial Arts Association.


----------



## Shinzu (May 26, 2004)

congrats on your accomplishment.  the biggest step was jumping back into the dojang.  my hats off to you.

earning a new rank is a big deal.  and you should feel good about it.  it is where you are, and where you are going in your life and training.  keep up the great work!

TANG SOO!


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 26, 2004)

Hi Tony,

    Thanks so much for replying!  I was looking forward to your post!    In the middle of June, I have a belt test and I'm finally going to get to test for my 3rd degree Red belt (1st Gup)!   After I pass my 3rd degree Red belt test, 6 months to a year later, I'll try for my 1st Dan/blackbelt but after I reach it, I might start a new Martial Art.  I don't plan to quit Tang Soo Do but maybe cross-train.  Thank you for all the Kung Fu information!  For the martial arts that I'm thinking of trying next, my choices are narrowing down and I'm still very interested in Kung Fu.  Nearby there is a Shaolin White Crane school and I think there is a Preying Mantis school somewhere here too.  I like Kung Fu and Tai Chi a lot.  It flows like running water--beautiful and powerful and I like the movements of the animals.  I also like it because of the broad range of techniques.

  Kwanjang and Shinzu---Thanks so much for the congrats and the encouraging words.  I appreciate your kindness!   :asian:  After I was out for so long because of my surgery, it was hard to do some of the conditioning exersises and I had forgotten some of my forms and other techniques but now I know all my material!  My body doesn't feel strained anymore so I'm fully recovered and having fun again!   Martial arts has been a big part of my life for a long time so no matter what happens you'll always find me in a dojang!  :asian: 

   Thanks again everybody!
      Brittany  :asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Jun 23, 2004)

Hello!   I have another thing to share now!!!  

   Guess what everybody?!?!  Last Saturday morning I tested for my 3rd degree Red Belt!  I'm very happy I tested and I worked super duper hard on my material a couple of weeks before the test and even did a lot of conditioning at home.  One of my instructors was very kind and he spent a lot of time after class helping me go over my stuff too!  It seemed like all the hard work paid off.  During the test, I thought I was mostly doing well but I wasn't 100% sure.  When I was getting the board that I broke signed by my master at the end, he told me that he was very impressed and later he told my mom the same thing and also that he thought that I've improved a lot from the last time I tested.  He said he was proud of me too and that made me feel really good!    Then also, when I went to class on Monday, my instructor who helped me prepare for the test also patted me on the back and said that I did a very well!  (Not just because I practiced a lot but also because he was so helpful.)  

   The award ceremony is on Thursday but I can't make it but I'll probably get my results on Friday.  I'm very eager to find out my score--especially after my master and that instructor said I did so well.   

   Now I'm anxious to I learn my Black Belt material and I can start going to weapons class (I could have before but never have)!!!!!   HURRAY!!!!   artyon:   

    Brittany  :asian:


----------



## kwanjang (Jun 23, 2004)

Congratulations Brittany


----------



## Fightfan00 (Jun 24, 2004)

condradulations! :drinkbeer  artyon:


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

The Sapphire Ping Dragon said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm very excited right now because I just got my second stripe on my red belt tonight!!!!!! I've been out from Tang Soo Do for over a year and it's a great triumph because I'm finally back in Martial Arts and I'm very happy!!!  I've had to earn my own money to pay for the classes and I only just got back into it 2 months ago, and I go 3 times a week and I try to practice at home when I can. I was very surprised that they told me that I could try to test for my 2nd degree red so soon! I was quite nervous since it had been so long since I had last tested (2 or 3 years ago) but my teacher assured me that he thought I could pass. When I tested this last Saturday, I felt like I passed but I thought I didn't get a high score. The last time I tested I got a 67. something but tonight at the awards ceremony I found out that I got a 74.2!!! That's the highest I've ever gotten!!!  I can't wait 'til I learn my new stuff so I can start to prepare for my 3rd degree red!
> artyon:
> ...


Congratulations Brittany! That is fantastic! Keep up with your martial arts training! I am very happy for you!

Tarek


----------



## Llarion (Jun 25, 2004)

Well done, Brittany! Glad to see you persevering and chugging through! Tell us more about the test! What did you do?


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry it took so long to get back here.  Thank you so much for the congrats everyone!  :asian: 

6 days after my belt test, I found out my results.  My master's wife came into the dojang and gave me my stripe.  When she called out my score, I wasn't sure what to think because I still wasn't sure how the grading system works here (in my new school).  She told me my score was unusually high for testing for my rank (the higher rank you're testing for, usually the lower score you get/harder they grade you.)  It's normal to get a 69 or lower to a 72 for a 3rd degree Red belt test and usually they have many comments written down but she said that I had scored an even 73 and the only comment I had written down was "Don't second guess yourself"!  I was very surprised that I wondered if she was looking at someone else's paper and mistook it for mine!  Ever since I started TSD at age 8, I never had high scores and had an average score at the most. Mrs. Dana showed me and the paper and it really WAS mine!  HAPPY! HAPPY! JOY! JOY!!!   artyon: 

Llarion, at the test, I did basic kicks, jump kicks, blocks, and hand attacks.  I also did One step sparring (23 all together).  My first teacher told me a long time ago to start from the higher numbers first and work my way down from there.  Since they are newer material and more complex, you score higher for doing it backwards (plus it shows that you really know it).  Also time usually runs out before you can finish them all anyway.  I also did my kata (Pyung Ahn Oh-Dan), I fought, and broke a board doing a turn-back kick (last time I had to do elbow strike).  I also had to go up to the table where my master and another teacher (from another school) were grading and he (my master) called out South Korean MA terminology and I had to translate them into English.  Me and the other guy testing got different words. So that's what I did for my test.  

Brittany   :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 9, 2004)

Brittany

Congrats to you and well done! for all your hard work.  That's wonderful - you should be really proud of what you have accomplished, and all the hard work you have put into it!  

:boing2:


----------



## Llarion (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, that's great! Congrats again! I've been working on Pyung Ahn Oh-Dan for a couple of months now, it's my favorite of them all so far. I love the kicks in the middle. The hardest part for me is holding the landing still on the jump; it's a difficult balance point. The lower belts have their one-step moves numbered, but he makes the upper belts "freestyle", to more closely simulate fight conditions, to practice control, and to make us think on our feet. 

Congrats on landing the turning back kick break; that's a very tough one to do with confidence and accuracy! 

It must vary from school to school, but we are not permitted to know our actual test scores for some reason; it's only a pass-fail as far as we're told, though I do know they are numbers; I saw one of my score sheets once. Their philosophy was that it's not about the number; it's about learning the art; and too much emphasis on the actual score can distract you from the real mission. Personally, I think I'd like to know.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrads! Tang Soo! *bows respectfully*


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks again for the congrats everybody!   :asian: 

It's interesting how the tests are different in other schools.  I would love to hear what you guys had to do for your tests.    I'd also love to hear what you practice in class usually and if there is something once in a while you do that might be special.  For example, we occasionally practice some grappling (hurray!), or Aikido-ish/self defense techniques, or breakfalls (hate those!).

Llarion, Pyung Ahn Oh-Dan is my favorite kata too!  That's funny because landing still on the jump was the hardest part for me too!  I'm supposed to be learning Bassai (black belt kata) but I've only learned half of it so far.  So far it's REALLY cool!  I love doing it and I can't wait to learn the rest!  :ultracool 

Brittany  :asian:


----------



## Llarion (Jul 16, 2004)

The Sapphire Ping Dragon said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the congrats everybody! :asian:
> 
> It's interesting how the tests are different in other schools. I would love to hear what you guys had to do for your tests.  I'd also love to hear what you practice in class usually and if there is something once in a while you do that might be special. For example, we occasionally practice some grappling (hurray!), or Aikido-ish/self defense techniques, or breakfalls (hate those!).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've just touched on Bassai a little bit. I haven't even gotten the first "fall-forward" move smooth yet. I hurt my knee last week, so I've been hobbled... 

We do the TSD stuff, and we add Akido, Hapkido, and Jujitsu to the mix; the grappling stuff is a lot of fun. We have throws as part of our one-step arsenal; though they are generally not employed in testing. So far, testing has generally involved stepping motion, forms, one step, sparring, and a board break. The masters will often ask you to do something you haven't learned yet (or that you're not SUPPOSED TO have learned yet *wink*), to challenge you to think outside the box; for example, on my 8th gup test, I was asked to do a front/jump front kick stepping combination, and the first 3 forms. I'm overprepared for my next test, having already gotten "Oh-Dan" and all the subordiantes well in hand... I just hope my break isn't a spinner...


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 23, 2004)

Phil,

I'm curious about your signature. If I understood properly, you became a sabum, and then you were reduced in rank, or different styles? I'm not trying to be too nosy, but I am a tad curious. Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## Llarion (Jul 26, 2004)

No no... I'm a 5th gup.. my master is a 4th Dan. Now that I looked at it, it's a little confusing, isn't it...  I changed it to clarify the meaning a bit...


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL. Ok, no prob. I was just curious.


----------



## Llarion (Jul 27, 2004)

That's quite an impressively low Dan number, Master Frank! My master's is in the 1500s somewhere.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 28, 2004)

Phil,

Lest I confuse, mt dan bon is from Master Pak's (Pak, Ho Sik) organization. Our organization has only been around for about 10 years or so, so it is difficult to say how impressive that is, if at all.

The dan bon system is basically an accounting system for the number of black belts issued. I am dan 136. I kinda like being in a small organization, and since I have a personal relatioship with Master Pak, I can see my progress, and have access to our source when I have questions.


----------



## Llarion (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, that fact that it is a dan and not a gup is enough to color me impressed, so there.  Anyway, I didn't mean to threadjack here, so shall we jump spin kick this bugger back on topic? :boing2:


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 29, 2004)

No problem.


----------

